# Does Bacon Continue Curing?



## xutfuzzy (Nov 19, 2012)

First of all, I cured for 10 days and did the fry test to make sure it worked, but something struck me last night as I was vacuum sealing my bacon (post coming later tonight).  Let's say I cured the pork belly for something like 3 or 4 days only, cold smoked the bacon, sealed it, and then threw it in the fridge for another week.  If I hadn't done anything like rinsed off the cure, then would it still continue to cure in the fridge? Would slicing it or not make a difference?

I AM NOT GOING TO TRY THIS. 

This is just hypothetical.  I'm curious to know the science behind this.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2012)

I would think that, as long as you cold-smoked it while the cure was still on it, then the cure would continue to move into the meat. I would have to guess that hot smoking would render the cure useless and stop the process.. Just a guess on my part as well.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2012)

Corey, morning......  Equilibrium will continue throughout the hunk of meat....   Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup, it will continue to equalize, that's why I give my stuff plenty of time to cure.
I haven't done a fry test in probably 15 years.


~Martin


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am hesitant to think this hypothetical situation would work.  When I dry cure, I get a lot of liquid being pulled out of the meat that mixes with the cure and makes a "brine" of sorts.  To get any smoke to take in the meat, wouldn't you need to have a pellicle formed which would mean that the "brine" would need to be taken out of the equation?  And therefore lessening the amount of cure associated with the situation?

Bigfish


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

bigfish98 said:


> I am hesitant to think this hypothetical situation would work.  When I dry cure, I get a lot of liquid being pulled out of the meat that mixes with the cure and makes a "brine" of sorts.  To get any smoke to take in the meat, wouldn't you need to have a pellicle formed which would mean that the "brine" would need to be taken out of the equation?  And therefore lessening the amount of cure associated with the situation?
> 
> Bigfish



It's a good idea to let the liquid that's exuded drain away rather than allow the meat to stay in contact with it because it can cause nitrite burn (toughness or discoloration). 
Make sure the meat is well coated with salt and cure, split it and apply in a couple applications and there should be no problem with not enough cure. Use a salt that coats and sticks to the meat very well. 
A better pellicle will form if the meat is not rinsed.



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2012)

bigfish98 said:


> I am hesitant to think this hypothetical situation would work.  *When I dry cure, I get a lot of liquid being pulled out of the meat that mixes with the cure and makes a "brine" of sorts. * To get any smoke to take in the meat, wouldn't you need to have a pellicle formed which would mean that the "brine" would need to be taken out of the equation?  And therefore lessening the amount of cure associated with the situation?
> 
> Bigfish


Sound as if you are purchasing bellies that have been pumped, needle injected, at the processor....  

Bellies I have done are dry... no liquid in the bag after rubbing and sitting for a week.....  

Not having rubbed pumped bellies, do not know if there is any difference in the finished product....  

Next batch I do will be brine cured to check that difference....  

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

Even with natural un-inhanced bellies, some release some liquid, some don't.
The leaner the belly, the more likely it is to exude some liquid.


~Martin


----------



## venture (Nov 19, 2012)

I have often wondered about this myself.

If I eat a lot of bacon, is it curing my gut?

If it is, does that mean nothing bad will happen in my gut?

Or does that mean I am going to die?  (Note that I had planned on living forever!)

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

:icon_eek:

LOL



~Martin


----------

